# Netherland Dwarf Babies & "What Color is this?"



## lelanatty (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my babies, and ask if youcan help me identify the color on one of them. I also have their tentative genders with them but they are not final yet.

-Bonnie, chocolate otter X Martin, black silver marten







Black otter buck. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this baby. I should have have taken a piture from the front because his head is super wide.






Blue buck. This baby is extemely good as well and I can't wait to show both of them!

-Mocha (Bonnie's daughter), Black otter X Martin, black silver marten






Siamese Sable doe. Will do very nicely in someone else's program who breeds shadeds.






Black otter buck. Not exactly sure how this one is going to turn out but probably will just end up goingto one of the FFA kids.






Black Silver Marten doe. definitely going to keep this one.

Now for the stinker that I can't quite figure out... ??? buck






:biggrin:Thanks!:biggrin2:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 3, 2010)

blue otter or silver marten? Blue is a dilute of black so possible?


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 4, 2010)

cute babies!

It looks like a blue silver marten to me.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 4, 2010)

It almost looks like a Sable Martin. Being that there is a sable in the litter, that would be my guess...


----------



## polly (Jul 4, 2010)

I would say a med light marten sable they always start off a really weird colour lol colour finally comes in around 6-8 weeks normally


----------



## Sabine (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a Smoke Marten? It just sprang to mind when I saw him:embarrassed:


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes there is such a thing as a smoke pearl marten. That is what I am thinking he is at the moment.


----------



## leo9lionheads (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like my smoke pearl marten netherland dwarf baby I have right now, so thats what I think smoke pearl marten.


----------

